# Mini Friesians?



## friesepferd

My parents raised Frisians and I absolultely loved them




. Does anyone have minis that have that kind of a look?

I would also love to see pics of any other heavier set minis. I know the arab look is popular now (which i also like a lot), but I want to see some of your thicker little guys!


----------



## RockinSMiniature

Hi,

I do have one mare look like Mini Friesians..




















Coco is super sweet and loving mare and about 35 1/2" tall.


----------



## Bunnylady

Syd's trying to look like a mini Gypsy Vanner:


----------



## Kendra

He's got Friesian hair anyway!!


----------



## Zora

Kendra said:


> He's got Friesian hair anyway!!


Cute!!!!!!


----------



## maplegum

Kendra said:


> He's got Friesian hair anyway!!


Wow, I just love your mini friesian!


----------



## raine

This is my guy who is on the heavier side ...and i think he looks great !!


----------



## fancyappy

great thread..love the photos..any mini clydes out there?


----------



## HorseMom

My husband really doesn't like the horses but he did say he would love to have a mini Clyde.


----------



## lucky lodge

Could you amagine how much a clydesdale miniature would be worth and it would be so cute


----------



## lucky lodge

This is my friends clydesdale he is just over 19hh and is only 3 yr old how cute would that be as a miniature


----------



## fancyappy

Yep



I want a mini version of this!







lucky lodge said:


> This is my friends clydesdale he is just over 19hh and is only 3 yr old how cute would that be as a miniature


----------



## disneyhorse

Here are some Clydesdale ponies... NICE ones. They are, however, not mini size. They are hackney pony crosses.

Windermere Farms Clyde Ponies

I have always loved their little Bam Bam.

Andrea


----------



## Farina

If you are looking for some nice draft type shetlands (even miniature) you could look for some ponies registered with the Shetland Pony Studbook Society (Great Britain). In Europe are these heavier miniature horses quite common. We have got a few, too. They look and they are like little draft horses. They wants to work.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

disneyhorse said:


> Here are some Clydesdale ponies... NICE ones. They are, however, not mini size. They are hackney pony crosses.
> Windermere Farms Clyde Ponies
> 
> I have always loved their little Bam Bam.
> 
> Andrea



Andrea,

I had NO idea such a thing even existed!



Thank you for posting that link. I am a huge fan of the traditional draft breeds (my riding horse was a palomino belgian) so seeing some draft style equines in smaller sizes is very interesting to me.

Thanks again!


----------



## Annabellarose

disneyhorse said:


> Windermere Farms Clyde Ponies


NICE. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Matt73

fancyappy said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> I want a mini version of this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucky lodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my friends clydesdale he is just over 19hh and is only 3 yr old how cute would that be as a miniature
Click to expand...


Gorgeous! That's crazy...He's HUGE! How are his joints etc. being that big at such a young age? Hope he doesn't grow too much more...(don't drafts keep growing until 5+?). That's a ton of growing he did in a very short time


----------



## Shari

Fell ponies have been called mini Frisians. Though they are not a miniature horse.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fell_pony

http://www.fpsna.org/stallions.htm

Waverhead Robbie is a prime example, he's down on the bottom.


----------



## minie812

Those Clyde Ponies are really nice.


----------



## normajeanbaker

We always called this guy our Mini Friesian. Not very good photo's, as he had just returned from a lease and was WAY overweight and they were taken with my camera phone. But, everytime we'd take him to an Open show, all the Friesian people would always like him. ~Jen~

Owsley Fork Call Me. Mr. Victory


----------



## eagles ring farm

really nice mini drafts everyone

what a cool thread

here is our gelding Cozy Corners Just Gone Bananas AKA "Banana"

he has always reminded me of a draft

he was our first mini and I love his stockiness even though I love the refined minis


----------



## Julie/Azariah

Well I ride a Friesian.... but I have a little mini vanner...

Here is Mustardseed Legionaires Destiny... a 27" (when he is standing on his tip toes... just makes 27)

He produces lovely foals.

He is about the most "baroque" miniature I have ever seen.






And my buddy Arend...a freisian...imported from the Netherlands 7 years ago...playing in the snow this week !


----------



## MindyLee

I have a true mini draft at 30.5" feathers and all. He looks like a cross between a clyd and a belgium but only in solid bay color. I even cut his mane and tail to look more draft and also will be showing him this yr all done up in draft at the local fair. I CANT WAIT TO SHOW HIM OFF!


----------

